# flash player's option for samsung galaxy fit



## BHAVESHp (Jun 15, 2011)

hi !
i just bought samsung galaxy fit . it is working good but it doesn't support adobe flash , thats y i can't watch live tv or live streaming. hv u any solution for that ? pl..........ss ans me . thank u !


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 15, 2011)

Galaxy Fit's hardware is too weak to support Adobe Flash hence you won't be able to watch Flash content in web browser and you won't be able to install Flash player as well.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 15, 2011)

no. the processor/chipset instruction set doesn't support adobe flash. btw what battery life are you getting?


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 15, 2011)

Sam said:


> no. the processor/chipset instruction set doesn't support adobe flash. btw what battery life are you getting?


Processor/chipset doesn't support it because it is weak


----------



## BHAVESHp (Jun 15, 2011)

means i will never be able to watch online tv

too weak ..only 48 hrs.with 3g uses


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 15, 2011)

BHAVESHp said:


> means i will never be able to watch online tv


Sadly thats the case


BHAVESHp said:


> too weak ..only 48 hrs.with 3g uses


2 days is quite good for an Android phone, you should be happy with it


----------



## BHAVESHp (Jun 15, 2011)

r u sure ? what is the avarage battery back up of android phone


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 15, 2011)

^About one and a half day, one day on heavy usage.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 16, 2011)

I have an LG Optimus One modded with Mik OS 6.5.4 and Franco's kernel 16.1 BFS with ZRAM patch. My phone lasted *11 hours* under very heavy use... From 100% to zero in 11 hours... Surfed the net all day on Wifi, Engadget app, camera, music... very heavy use...

I am happy with the performance...


----------

